# ما هي لزمة فداء المسيح لي اذا كان الامر هكذا ؟



## Rasha_4 j c (25 يناير 2012)

*صباح او مساء الورد *

*لو سمحتو في المسيحية الايمان بفداء المسيح واتمام الاعمال الصالحة والابتعاد عن الاعمال الشريرة يدخل الانسان الملكوت *

*لكن هنا في انجيل متى :-*

إنجيل متى 5: 22
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.

فما هى فائدة الفداء اذا تساوى الذى يقول يا أحمق مع غير المؤمن بالفداء ؟؟؟؟


ولماذا ايضا التركيز بعقاب جهنم على من قال لاخيه يا احمق .... وهناك الكثير من الافعال الشريرة اكبر منها مثل القتل وشرب الخمر ؟؟؟؟ 


ومستحيل ايضا ان الشخص من الاستحالة ان يكون لا يسب غيره هناك الكثيرون ممن يسبون ايضا اهلهم ؟؟؟؟ 

وكيف ايضا أن المسيح لم يأتي فقط لذنوبنا السابقة بل ايضا مثلما سمعت للذنوب التي نرتكبها في المستقبل ؟؟؟





​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يناير 2012)

> *لو سمحتو في المسيحية الايمان بفداء المسيح واتمام الاعمال الصالحة والابتعاد عن الاعمال الشريرة يدخل الانسان الملكوت *



*هل فقط هذا!؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يناير 2012)

> *صباح او مساء الورد *



*ممكن أعرف ، هل أنتي اللي قلتي الكلام دا أم لا :*



> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخواني واخواتي الكرام .... ذهبت الى منتدى الزريبة وقد تناقشت معهم بخصوص موضوع خطيئة سيدنا آدم عليه السلام
> 
> ...


؟


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (25 يناير 2012)

*لو سمحت .... ما هذا *

*هذا ليس جواب اسئلتي*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يناير 2012)

> *لو سمحت .... ما هذا *


*
أنتي وضعتي عبارة ثم سألتي على أساسها سؤال ، والعبارة أنا اسألك فيها لأنك لم تسألي فقط بل وضعتي عبارة تقولي في بدايتها :

*


> *لو سمحتو في المسيحية ..... يدخل الانسان الملكوت *


*
فأنا أسألك ، طالما انتي كتبتي هذا بيدك ، هل هذا فقط ؟!



ثم أنك لم تجيبيني على ما أوردته لك!

*


> *هذا ليس جواب اسئلتي *


*
جوابها ولكنك تحتاجين لقراءة كلامك ثم كلامي ..
*


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (25 يناير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *أنتي وضعتي عبارة ثم سألتي على أساسها سؤال ، والعبارة أنا اسألك فيها لأنك لم تسألي فقط بل وضعتي عبارة تقولي في بدايتها :*
> 
> 
> *فأنا أسألك ، طالما انتي كتبتي هذا بيدك ، هل هذا فقط ؟!*
> ...




*نعم هذا فقط*


*وعن الثاني نعم بكل صراحة انا التي كتبته ..... ليش متضايق اذا انا كاتبته ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يناير 2012)

> *نعم هذا فقط*


*

طيب ، معلوماتك خطأ، فالمسيحي إن لم يحب الكل حسب طاقته لا يدخل ملكوت السموات لأن الله محبة .. طبعا بالإضافة إلى أمور أخرى ..

لذا فالمثال الذي أوردتيه يدل على أن الأول لا يحب من قال له هكذا إن كان الأخر هذا غير أحمق فعلاً ..


*


> *وعن الثاني نعم بكل صراحة انا التي كتبته ..... ليش متضايق اذا انا كاتبته ؟؟؟؟ 		*


*

1. لأني لست مشرفاً ولم أطردك 
2. ما علاقة المنتدى بالسباب هذا!؟
3. لم أهرب بل كنت أجيبك بإحترام ولم أسيء إليكي!

لا أعلم لماذا تكتبي هذا!
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 يناير 2012)

*ليت عتاب أخونا الحبيب مولكا ، المؤدب المهذب ، يعمل فى قلبك لتعرف الفارق بين النور وسواه

+++ أما عن الفداء والخلاص ، فبدون الفداء يكون المصير الحتمى هو جهنم 

+++ المسيح بفدائه فتح باب النعيم الأبدى ، ومنح الفرصة بالتساوى لجميع البشر بلا إستثناء

+++ ولكن ليس بالضرورة أن الكل يخلصون ، لأنه ليس بالضرورة أن الكل سيؤمنون ، وحتى بعد الإيمان ، ليس بالضرورة أن الكل لن يرتدون عن الوصية المقدسة التى قالها الرب ، بل ليس بالضرورة أنهم لن يرتدون عن الإيمان كله

+++ فالخلاص أصبح متاحاً ، بواسطة هذا الفداء فقط لا غير 

ولكن الفداء لا يجبر الناس على قبوله ، لا ينتزع منهم حرية الإختيار الممنوحة لهم 

++فإختار لنفسك ما تشاء ، فإنك حر فيما تختار ، وهذه الحرية هى أساس العدالة فى الحساب يوم الحساب
*


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (25 يناير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *طيب ، معلوماتك خطأ، فالمسيحي إن لم يحب الكل حسب طاقته لا يدخل ملكوت السموات لأن الله محبة .. طبعا بالإضافة إلى أمور أخرى ..*
> 
> *لذا فالمثال الذي أوردتيه يدل على أن الأول لا يحب من قال له هكذا إن كان الأخر هذا غير أحمق فعلاً ..*
> 
> ...


 


*والله !!!!! يعني غصب على الانسان انه يحب الكل عشان يدخل الملكوت ..... الإله يجبرني على محبة الاخرين وانا مابي في ناس ما احبهم وانا مو ملزومة بمحبتهم ويسببون لي مصايب ولازم احبهم لا والله مابي .... وفي بعد في اصحاح اخر ما اعرفه يقول فيه المسيح احبوا اعدائكم وباركو لاعنيكم ..... ؟؟؟؟؟ خلاص عيل لا تتضايقون  اذا احنا لعنناكم او سبيناكم لأن حسب معتقدك تاخذ بركة  انت يا المسيحي واذا انت سبيتنا تدخل البحيرة المتقدة من النار   .... اما انا صراحة ما ارضى ان ربي يقول  حبي وباركي للي يلعن ابو اسلافك ويضايقك في حياتك*


*امبلى طردتني لأن في مثل اللحظة الي قلت فيها راح ينغلق الموضوع او اكثر .... تم حظر عضويتب *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 يناير 2012)

شواهي أم دواهي قال:


> *والله !!!!! يعني غصب على الانسان انه يحب الكل عشان يدخل الملكوت ..... الإله يجبرني على محبة الاخرين وانا مابي في ناس ما احبهم وانا مو ملزومة بمحبتهم ويسببون لي مصايب ولازم احبهم لا والله مابي .... وفي بعد في اصحاح اخر ما اعرفه يقول فيه المسيح احبوا اعدائكم وباركو لاعنيكم ..... ؟؟؟؟؟ خلاص عيل لا تتضايقون  اذا احنا لعنناكم او سبيناكم لأن حسب معتقدك تاخذ بركة  انت يا المسيحي واذا انت سبيتنا تدخل البحيرة المتقدة من النار   .... اما انا صراحة ما ارضى ان ربي يقول  حبي وباركي للي يلعن ابو اسلافك ويضايقك في حياتك*
> 
> 
> *امبلى طردتني لأن في مثل اللحظة الي قلت فيها راح ينغلق الموضوع او اكثر .... تم حظر عضويتب *



*نعم الله يطالبك ويأمرك بأن تحب كل الناس 

وذلك لسبب منطقى جداً ، وهو أنه أحبك برغم خطاياك فى حقه ، ففى المقابل يجب عليك أن تحب الناس برغم أخطائهم فى حقك

++ أما أن تقبل أو ترفض ، فذلك الأمر يعود لك أنت
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يناير 2012)

> *يعني غصب على الانسان انه يحب الكل عشان يدخل الملكوت*


يا استاذة مهو لو " غصب " يبقى مافيش " حب "!

الموضوع مش موضوع : لازم تحبه يا مسيحي وإلا مش هاتخش الملكوت، لا ، الموضوع ان دي حياة فعلا بيعيشها المسيحي يعني الآية دي هى تعليم من الكنيسة لأولادها وبناتها على مر العصور اننا نحب كل الناس فطبيعي بيطلع المسيحي بيحيب الكل اللهم إلا ما ندر ولظروف شديدة وبيكون داخله شيء يرجعه الى المسيح ( الله ).



> *الإله يجبرني على محبة الاخرين وانا مابي في ناس ما احبهم وانا مو ملزومة بمحبتهم ويسببون لي مصايب ولازم احبهم لا والله مابي*



طيب كويس أعتراضاتك ناخدها ونناقشها ،،

الأله لن يجبرك لأنه هو احبك اولاً وفداكي فالفداء نفسه هو قصة حب، 

المسيحيية تنظر إلى الإنسان بشكل عام أنه مخلوق طاهر على صورة الله ومثاله ولكن يمكن أن - عبر الزمن - ان تتشوة هذه الصورة الجميلة لله فيصبح يكره ويحقد وووو ولهذا فإن للمسيحي الحقيقي الروحي لا يوجد عدو من البشر لان ما تظنيه يضايقك ليس هو الفاعل بل هو المفعول به أي ان الشيطان هو من أفسد هذه الصورة الجميلة لله فيه ( اي في الإنسان هذا ) لذا فلا يجب ان تكرهيه ولكن يجب ان تحبيهـ(ـا) وولا تحبي الفاعل الرئيسي وهو الشيطان.



> *وفي بعد في اصحاح اخر ما اعرفه يقول فيه المسيح احبوا اعدائكم وباركو لاعنيكم ..... ؟؟؟؟؟ *



نعم قال الله هذا ، لان العدو في المسيحيية ليس هو الإنسان بل هو الشيطان نفسه ،، قال الإله :

*فان مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم بل مع الرؤساء مع السلاطين مع ولاة العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر مع اجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات.( أفسس 6: 12 )http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * 


> *خلاص عيل لا تتضايقون  اذا احنا لعنناكم او سبيناكم لأن حسب معتقدك تاخذ بركة *


نحن في الغالب لا نتضايق منكم عندما تسبونا ، لاننا نشفق عليكم ، ولكن فضلا عن البركة فنحن نعرف أكثر وأكثر مدى المحبة في المسيحيية عن دين الشاتم ( أي كان ) وفضلا عن أننا فعلا نحبكم ..



> *انت يا المسيحي واذا انت سبيتنا تدخل البحيرة المتقدة من النار  *



هذا هو الفرق عزيزتي !



> *اما انا صراحة ما ارضى ان ربي يقول  حبي وباركي للي يلعن ابو اسلافك ويضايقك في حياتك*


هو الآخر لم يخلقه الله هكذا بل هو تحت تأثير الخطية، فالخطية كالمرض ، فما ترين معاقاً وتشفقين عليه ولا تسخري منه فهكذا نحن مع غيرنا ، عندما نراه يسبنا ..إلخ ، نشفق عليه .


> *امبلى طردتني لأن في مثل اللحظة الي قلت فيها راح ينغلق الموضوع او اكثر .... تم حظر عضويتب *


لم افهم الكلام بشكل تام 

رجاء الكتابة بالفصحى او بالإنجليزية ولكن اعتقد انك تقولين أني طردتك لاني في اللحظة اللي قلت فيها رح ينغلق الموضوع تم طردك!
إن كان هذا هو المقصود فأنا أستعجب أيضاً ، أوهذا يجعلك تسبيني؟!!وايضا هل انا مشرف ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يناير 2012)

*لاحظي يا أخت أن الله نفسه أحبك أنتي وأنتي أو اي انسان على وجه الأرض مهما على ومهما كان هو خاطيء ولا يقارن مع الله في أي عامل من العوامل ومنها القداسة ، فالله الكلي القداسة ، بشكل تام مطلق لا يحد قد احبنا نحن الخطاة ونعن العصاة دائما، وبنفس هذا المنطق يتمرد الإنسان على الله ( المحب ، الذي أحبه ) بأنه لا يحب أخيه في الإنسانية ،، 


يقول الله :


* *46 لانه ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي اجر لكم. اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون ذلك.*
*47 وان سلمتم على اخوتكم فقط فاي فضل تصنعون. أليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون هكذا.*
*48 فكونوا انتم كاملين كما ان اباكم الذي في السموات هو كامل*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *


----------



## rania79 (25 يناير 2012)

يعنى انتى غلطتى ف مولكا بسب والشتيمة فية ف موقع تانى 
وهو رد عليكى دلوقتى بمنتتهى الادب والذوق والاحترام والمحبة

وصل ليكى تعريف المحبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عرفتى الفرق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا لسة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (25 يناير 2012)

شواهي أم دواهي قال:


> فما هى فائدة *الفداء *اذا تساوى الذى يقول يا أحمق مع غير المؤمن بالفداء ؟؟؟؟
> ولماذا ايضا *التركيز *بعقاب جهنم على من قال لاخيه يا احمق ....
> وهناك الكثير من الافعال الشريرة اكبر منها مثل القتل وشرب الخمر ؟؟؟؟
> *ومستحيل *ايضا ان الشخص من الاستحالة ان يكون *لا يسب غيره *هناك الكثيرون ممن يسبون ايضا اهلهم ؟؟؟؟ ​



*- الكلام هنا عن أقوال اليهود ... التى كانت تعتبر أسمى أقوال في ذلك الزمان

لذلك يقول ( أما أنا فأقول )*

«قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ *قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ*: لاَ تَقْتُلْ وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ.
وَ*أَمَّا  أَنَا فَأَقُولُ* لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ  بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا  يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ  مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.
* فائدة الفداء ... لا يستفيد منها 

إلا من تاب وآمن ... ويظهر عمل الإيمان في القلب 

بأن لا نمتنع فقط عن الشرور بل نكرهها ... حبًا في المسيح وليس قهرًا بالوصية 

- **إن الخطية خطية كبيرة في نظرك أم صغيرة 

- فرضيتك بأن المتناع عن السب مستحيل 

هي لغير المؤمن ... وليس للمؤمن عادة سب الآخرين 

المسيح يُغيِّر الفكر ... ويُنقي والقلب ... ويُعتِق من العادات السيئة 

*.


----------



## fredyyy (25 يناير 2012)

شواهي أم دواهي قال:


> *
> والله !!!!! يعني غصب على الانسان انه يحب** الكل عشان يدخل الملكوت ..... الإله يجبرني على محبة الاخرين وانا مابي في ناس ما احبهم وانا مو ملزومة بمحبتهم ويسببون لي مصايب ولازم احبهم لا والله مابي .... وفي بعد في اصحاح اخر ما اعرفه يقول فيه المسيح احبوا اعدائكم وباركو لاعنيكم *



*المحبة ليست إجبارًا 

لكن المؤمن يُحب لأن إلهه محبة 

وقد إنسكبت محبة الله في قلبه ... فلن تجد الكراهية مكانًا لها في قلبه 

حب الآخرين ُمتعة ... لقهر الكراهية ... وزرع الخير في النفوس 

إذا تعلمتي المحبة فلن تقتلي ... ولن تشربي الخمر لتنسي خطاياكي 

إذا أحببتي عدوك كما قال المسيح ... فلن يُعاديكي مرة أخرى 

وستكسري سهام الشر عنده 

*.


----------



## عماد شحاته (25 يناير 2012)

بصي يااخوتي الفاضله ايهما افضل ليكي المحبه ام الكراهيه نحنو كا مسحيين نحيا حياه المحبه ولايس الكراهيه نعيش في النور ولايس الظلمه سوالي ليكي ايهماافضل النور ام الظلمه هكذا يكون القلب من الداخل


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يناير 2012)

*أختي الحبيبة ، ربما من الصعب عليكِ أن تحبي شخصاً أساءَ لكِ ، ولكن حين يلمس نور المسيح قلبكِ ستتغيرين من الداخل ، وستحبين الجميع وستفرحين بحب من يكرهك .*

*بهذا الشكل نحبك ونغفر لك كلامك عنا وعن منتدانا وعن أخينا الغالي .*
*ليملأ نور الرب قلبك ، ولتفض محبته .*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يناير 2012)

*من يحب الإله لا يقدر إلا أن يحب كل إنسان كما يحب نفسه حتى ولو كان يتضايق من أولئك الذين لم يتنقوا بعد من الأهواء. لهذا فإنه يفرح فرحاً لا يوصف ولا يُقَّدر عندما يرى رجوعهم وإصلاحهم.

القديس مكسيموس المعترف*


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (27 يناير 2012)

*يعني الانسان المسيحي يضمن الملكوت وحتى ان سرق وزنى او شتم او كذب في حياته ؟؟؟ وحتى ان فعل شيء خاطىء مرة واحدة في حياته ؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2012)

شواهي أم دواهي قال:


> *يعني الانسان المسيحي يضمن الملكوت وحتى ان سرق وزنى او شتم او كذب في حياته ؟؟؟ وحتى ان فعل شيء خاطىء مرة واحدة في حياته ؟؟*



*لا ..
*


----------



## fredyyy (27 يناير 2012)

*ما هي لزمة فداء المسيح لي اذا كان الامر هكذا*




شواهي أم دواهي قال:


> *يعني الانسان المسيحي يضمن الملكوت *
> *حتى ان سرق وزنى او شتم او كذب في حياته ؟؟؟ *
> *حتى ان فعل شيء خاطىء مرة واحدة في حياته ؟؟*


 
*أختنا الفاضلة *

*يوجد فرق كبير بين *

*الإنزلاق في الخطية ... والعيشة في الخطية *

*الانسان المنفصل عن الله يفعل الخطية ... يعيش في الخطية ... يُحب الخطية ... لأنه عبد للخطية *

*المؤمن من الممكن أن ينزلق في خطية ... لكنه يتوب نادمًا على ما سقط فيه *

*أبناء الله ... المولودين من الله ... الذين يسكن الله قلوبهم ... يعيشوا حياة القداسة *

*لأنهم أداروا ظهورهم لحب الخطية ... وإن تعثروا ... يُقيمهم الله ... لكنهم لا يعيشوا متعثرين في الخطية *

.


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (27 يناير 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *المؤمن من الممكن أن ينزلق في خطية ... لكنه يتوب نادمًا على ما سقط فيه *
> 
> *أبناء الله ... المولودين من الله ... الذين يسكن الله قلوبهم ... يعيشوا حياة القداسة *
> 
> ...


 

*هل تقصد لو سمحت ان الانسان المسيحي لو انزلق في الخطيئة ولو تاب عن الخطيئة يدخل الملكوت ؟؟؟*

*وماذا عن الانسان المسيحي الذي انزلق في خطيئة لم يتوب عن الخطيئة هل يدخل بحيرة الكبريت ؟؟؟ لماذا من اجل خطيئة ممكن تكون واحدة ارتكبها في حياته ولم يتوب عنها ؟؟؟ يمكن تكون خطيئة واحدة بس ليش ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2012)

> *هل تقصد لو سمحت ان الانسان المسيحي لو انزلق في الخطيئة ولو تاب عن الخطيئة يدخل الملكوت ؟؟؟*


اسمعيني حضرتك ،، المسيحي كأي إنسان ممكن ان يسقط في خطية ما ، ولكن الفرق ان هذه الخطية تكون شيء عارض ، شيء مفاجيء ، شيء غريب عن الخط الطبيعي الكبير له ، فهو يحيا لله طول حياته فإن ذل ، فيتوب ويعود لنفس المرتبة مرة أخرى ويستكمل حياته مع الله ..

فالمهم هو الإستمرار مع الله والتوبة عن كل الخطايا بإستمرار ..



> *وماذا عن الانسان المسيحي الذي انزلق في خطيئة لم يتوب عن الخطيئة هل يدخل بحيرة الكبريت ؟؟؟*


لماذا لم يتوب عنها ؟

لو لم يتب عنها لأنه لم يتذكرها مثلا فلم يتب عنها ، فهنا تعمل رحملة الله في غفرانها له وفقاً لأن الله كلي المعرفة يعرف انه لو كان تذكرها لكان تاب عنها فيمحوها الله عنه ، لكن لو لم يتب عنها لانه يحبها ويحيب الإستمرارفيها فهنا هو لا يحب الله لان الله هو قدوس وبالتالي فهو لا يحبه وبالتالي فهو لن يكون له مكانا في ملكوت السماوات ..



> *لماذا من اجل خطيئة ممكن تكون واحدة ارتكبها في حياته ولم يتوب عنها ؟؟؟ يمكن تكون خطيئة واحدة بس ليش ؟؟؟؟ *


الفيصل في : لماذا لم يتوب عنها ؟
اخبريني عن الحالة التي تقصديها لكي اجيبك ..


----------



## fredyyy (27 يناير 2012)

شواهي أم دواهي قال:


> *هل تقصد لو سمحت ان الانسان المسيحي لو انزلق في الخطيئة ولو تاب عن الخطيئة يدخل الملكوت ؟؟؟*
> 
> *وماذا عن الانسان المسيحي الذي انزلق في خطيئة لم يتوب عن الخطيئة هل يدخل بحيرة الكبريت ؟؟؟ *


 
*في البداية أقول *

*أنا داخل الملكوت ... لأني مرتبط بأبي السماوي صاحب الملكوت *

*وليس الملكوت نتيجة حسنات أفعلها ... الملكوت لا يُشترى *

*لا يوجد مؤمن يتركه الله ... دون أن يُرتب له ... فرصة التوبة *

*فإبني عندما يُخطئ ... لا أطرده من البيت ... لكني ُأأدبه *

*ولن يفقد بنويته ... بسبب أخطاءه ... تذكري الله ( أبونا )*


*دخول بحيرة النار ... فقط لمن يرفضوا فداء المسيح *

*دخول بحيرة النار ... لمن يعاندوا الله ويغيظوه بأفعالهم *

*دخول بحيرة النار ... لمن أحبوا العيشة في الظلمة *

.


----------



## fredyyy (27 يناير 2012)

*المؤمن يقول :*

إرميا 31 : 18 
.... أدبتني فتأدبت كعجل غير مروض. *توبني* *فأتوب* لأنك أنت الرب إلهي.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يناير 2012)

شواهي أم دواهي قال:


> *هل تقصد لو سمحت ان الانسان المسيحي لو انزلق في الخطيئة ولو تاب عن الخطيئة يدخل الملكوت ؟؟؟*
> 
> *وماذا عن الانسان المسيحي الذي انزلق في خطيئة لم يتوب عن الخطيئة هل يدخل بحيرة الكبريت ؟؟؟ لماذا من اجل خطيئة ممكن تكون واحدة ارتكبها في حياته ولم يتوب عنها ؟؟؟ يمكن تكون خطيئة واحدة بس ليش ؟؟؟؟ *



سأوضح نقطة واحدة

هى أننا لا نعتقد بأن الموت يأتى خارجاً عن سيطرة الله

الموت تحت سيطرة الله

فالإنسان الذى يجاهد طوال حياته ضد الخطية ، بأمانة وإخلاص كاملين ، ثم حدث أنه سقط فى خطية بغير إرادته ، بل عن ضعف ، فهذا الإنسان لن يخطفه الموت ، بل الله يرسل له تبكيت روحه القدوس لكى يتوب قبل موته 

الموت ليس خارج سلطان الله 

لذلك ، فالمجاهد الأمين ، يجمع بين عدم التهاون وبين عدم الخوف المرضى هذا


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (27 يناير 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *دخول بحيرة النار ... فقط لمن يرفضوا فداء المسيح *
> 
> *دخول بحيرة النار ... لمن يعاندوا الله ويغيظوه بأفعالهم *
> 
> ...


 
*انا اشكرك كثيرا على اهتمامك بالرد *

*لكن لو سمحت انا الي فهمته من كلامك ان الانسان الغير مؤمن بفداء المسيح يدخل بحيرة النار هذه فهمتها *

*لكن هل تقصد ايضا بمن يعاندون الله ويغيظونه بأفعالهم اللذين يدخلون بحيرة النار ... هم المسيحيين الذي يرتكبون لو ذنبا واحدا متعمدين ؟؟؟؟ ... لكن لو كان هذا صحيحا لماذا ما فائدة الايمان بالمسيح وفدائه اذا المسيح ادخل الشخص المسيحي بحيرة النار لانه ارتكب ذنبا واحد متعمدا ولم يتوب عنه طوال حياته وتضيع اعماله الاخرى الحسنة التي عملها من اجل المسيح  *

*ممكن افهم ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (27 يناير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الفيصل في : لماذا لم يتوب عنها ؟
> اخبريني عن الحالة التي تقصديها لكي اجيبك ..


 
*اشكرك مولكا مولكان على اهتمامك بالرد *

*انا لماذا لم يتوب عن خطيئته التي قد تكون واحدة ولم يتوب عنها بسبب ربما انه قد يكون ينسى ويرتكبها باستمرار هذا الذنب *

*او انه يعلم هذا الشخص ان الذي يفعله خاطئا ومتعمدا لكن يقول للناس لا استطيع الاقلاع عن هذا الذنب لانني وبكل بساطة لست ملاكا لكي لا أخطأ ويستمر في خطأه مثل الشتائم أو القتل *


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2012)

> *اشكرك مولكا مولكان على اهتمامك بالرد *


*
خدامك ..
*


> *انا لماذا لم يتوب عن خطيئته التي قد تكون واحدة ولم يتوب عنها بسبب ربما انه قد يكون ينسى ويرتكبها باستمرار هذا الذنب *


*
عزيزتي ، معنى انه يرتكبه بإستمرار أنه يعرفه بإستمرار ويتذكره وبالتالي فهو يحبه ويتسلط عليه، ومن هنا إن لم يتب لن يدخل ملكوت السماوات

اما لو كان قد نسى ان يتوب عنها ولكنه لا يفعلها فالله يغفرها له ..

*


> *او انه يعلم هذا الشخص ان الذي  يفعله خاطئا ومتعمدا لكن يقول للناس لا استطيع الاقلاع عن هذا الذنب لانني  وبكل بساطة لست ملاكا لكي لا أخطأ ويستمر في خطأه مثل الشتائم أو القتل *


*
هذا شأن آخر سأشرحه لك وأرجو ان ابسطه قدر الإمكان ، هناك في المسيحيية شيء يسمى الجهاد الروحي ، وهو النمو في الفضيلة ، فربما يكون شخص عاش لمدة كبيرة مثلا يدخن وفي لحظة معينى تغيرت حياته واراد ان يحيا مع المسيح وفي سلام ، ولكن جسمه لن يفقد الكمية التي إستنشقها من السجائر او المخدرات او خلافه ، هنا نعذره ولكن هو يقلل فيقلل أكثر فأكثر فأكثر مع مرور الوقت ، لكن المهم هو النية على ترك اي شيء يمثل خطية لأن الخطية هى إبتعاد عن الله ، فإن توفر فيه انه يكره الخطية ويحاول بقدر الإمكان الإبتعاد عنها فهنا يحسب له الله جهاده هذا ويغفر له ويساعده على الإبتعاد عن كل شيء سيء ، الكتاب المقدس يقول :

**لان الصدّيق يسقط سبع مرات ويقوم. اما الاشرار فيعثرون بالشر.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 
أمثال 24 :16


الصديق يسقط سبع مرات، فكم وكم المستوى الأقل روحانية ؟


الله يحبنا ويرحمنا ويعرف ضعفاتنا ويغفرها لنا ..
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يناير 2012)

شواهي أم دواهي قال:


> *انا اشكرك كثيرا على اهتمامك بالرد *
> 
> *لكن لو سمحت انا الي فهمته من كلامك ان الانسان الغير مؤمن بفداء المسيح يدخل بحيرة النار هذه فهمتها *
> 
> ...



*فداء المسيح ليس فى خدمة الخطية ولا فى خدمة المتمسكين بها : [الله ليس خادماً للخطية]

فداء المسيح للتائب المخلص الأمين ، فالله لا ينخدع بالمظاهر الكاذبة

الله فاحص القلوب ، ويعلم إن كان الإنسان يجاهد بأمانة ضد الخطية ، أم يتلاعب

الإنسان المتلاعب لن يخدع الله ، بل يخدع نفسه

++ أما إذا كان الإنسان ترك الخطية منذ زمن بعيد ، ونسى أمرها تماماً ، ولم يتب ولم يعترف بها بسبب قدمها ونسيانه لها ، فإنه هنا ليس إنساناً متلاعباً حتى يغضب الله عليه ، بل إنه إنسان أمين ومخلص فى كل حياته ، وهذه الخطية لا يرفض الإعتراف بها ، بل مجرد أنه نسيها 

+++ فارق كبير بين أن يعاند الإنسان أويتلاعب ، وبين أن ينسى 

والله ليس بالمرصاد حتى يمسك على الإنسان شيئاً كهذا ، الله ليس خصماً عدواً ، بل صديق وحبيب

فإما أنه يفكر الإنسان بخطيته ليعترف بها ويكمل توبته عنها ، أو يتصرف الله بأى طريقة أخرى بحسب حكمته الغير محدودة 

*


----------



## fredyyy (28 يناير 2012)

شواهي أم دواهي قال:


> *هذه فهمتها *
> 
> *لكن هل تقصد ايضا بمن يعاندون الله ويغيظونه بأفعالهم اللذين يدخلون بحيرة النار ... *
> *هم المسيحيين الذي يرتكبون لو ذنبا واحدا متعمدين ؟؟؟؟ *
> *ما فائدة الايمان بالمسيح وفدائه اذا المسيح ادخل الشخص المسيحي بحيرة النار*


 
*نشكر ربنا إنك فهمتي الجزء الأول *

*للمؤمن المُخطئ تأديب على الأرض وليس دينونة أبدية *

*فالمؤمن يُعرِّض نفسه لمراحل ثلاث من التأديب *

*الضعف ... ثم المرض ... ثم الرقاد (* تنتهي حياته على الأرض *)*
*كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 30 *​من أجل هذا فيكم كثيرون *ضعفاء* *ومرضى* وكثيرون *يرقدون*.
​*يؤدب المؤمن من الله على الأرض ... لكنه لا يذهب إلى بحيرة النار *

*لقد عبر المسيح بالمؤمنين من الدينونة الأبدية ... إلى الحياة الأبدية *




شواهي أم دواهي قال:


> *وتضيع اعماله الاخرى الحسنة التي عملها من اجل المسيح *


 
*الأعمال الحسنة للمؤمن لا تضيع أبدًا *

*لكنها ليست ثمنًا لدخول المؤمن الملكوت *

*المؤمن لأنه إبن لله ...يُثمر أعملاً حسنة ... من نفس صنف أعمال الله *
العبرانيين 12 : 28 ​لذلك ونحن *قابلون* ملكوتا *لا يتزعزع* 
ليكن عندنا شكر به نخدم الله خدمة مرضية، بخشوع وتقوى.

​*فالملكوت نحن نقبله ... وليس ثمنًا لأي أعمال صالحة *

*كوني متأكدة ... بأن أي مؤمن لن يذهب إلى بحيرة النار ... إنه إبن لله *

*المسيح حي ... إذاً نحن أحياء *
يوحنا 14 : 19 ​... *إني أنا* حي فأنتم *ستحيون*.

​*ولا يوجد وعد لنا ... بالهلاك في بحيرة النار *

.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يناير 2012)

لئلا يظن الإخوة المسلمون أننا نقول مثلهم : أن المؤمن يدخل الجنة ولو قتل ولو سرق ولو زنى ، لمجرد قوله كلمتين

فقط أقول للأخت السائلة :

++ فداء المسيح قادر على محو جميع ذنوب البشر ، ولكنه لا يمحو إلاَّ ذنب المؤمنين التائبين توبة حقيقية كاملة

*++ وأنه بدون فداء المسيح : لا غفران ، ولا محو للذنوب ، ولا دخول للملكوت *

++ تقولين ما هو لزمته ، فلزمته أنه : بدونه لا دخول للفردوس السماوى وملكوت السموات والفرح الأبدى 

ولكن الدخول ليس للمتمسكين بخطيتهم -مثلما سبق القول- بل للمجاهدين حتى الدم ضد الخطية ، فالله ليس خادماً للخطية بل ديـَّاناً لها .


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (29 يناير 2012)

اسمحولي اخوتي ان أسجل هذا الموقف .. 

العضوة شواهي ام دواهي :


> اخواني واخواتي الكرام .... ذهبت الى منتدى الزريبة وقد تناقشت معهم بخصوص موضوع خطيئة سيدنا آدم عليه السلام
> 
> ومن ضمن اللذين ناقشتهم بالموضوع المشرف النصراني الغبي الخنزير مولكا مولكان
> 
> وكنت اتناقش بكل ما اوتيت من قوة وصبر حتى انتهى الامر .... الى ان قام الخنزير مولكا مولكان بحظر عضويتي لانه لم يستطع الاجابة على السؤال البسيط الذي طرحته عن خطيئة سيدنا ادم عليه السلام



العضو مولكا :


> طيب كويس أعتراضاتك ناخدها ونناقشها ،،





> نحن في الغالب لا نتضايق منكم عندما تسبونا ، لاننا نشفق عليكم ، ولكن فضلا عن البركة فنحن نعرف أكثر وأكثر مدى المحبة في المسيحيية عن دين الشاتم ( أي كان ) وفضلا عن أننا فعلا نحبكم ..





> لاحظي يا أخت أن الله نفسه أحبك أنتي





> اسمعيني حضرتك





> > اشكرك مولكا مولكان على اهتمامك بالرد
> 
> 
> خدامك ..





> عزيزتي ، معنى انه يرتكبه بإستمرار أنه يعرفه بإستمرار



فسبحان الهي المحب الحنان ..


----------



## Critic (31 يناير 2012)

لزمة الفداء تتجلى فى هذا الموضوع
اتباع المسيح المفديين بالدم الغالى يتعاملون بكل ادب واحترام ...بينما اتباع الشيطان لا يجدون حرجا _بل يشرعون_ التطاول والسب وقلة الادب على اعتبار ان الاخر كافر وضيع ...حمدا للرب على نعمة المسيحية الراقية التى تحترم كل البشر


----------



## أنجيلا (31 يناير 2012)

شواهي أم دواهي قال:


> *انا اشكرك كثيرا على اهتمامك بالرد *
> 
> *لكن لو سمحت انا الي فهمته من كلامك ان الانسان الغير مؤمن بفداء المسيح يدخل بحيرة النار هذه فهمتها *
> 
> ...


شواهي انتي فاهمى الفداء غلط!!
المسيح فدانا عن الخطايا التي قدمنا عليها التوبة فقط.......


----------



## MAJI (1 فبراير 2012)

اخواني واخواتي الكرام .... ذهبت الى منتدى الزريبة وقد تناقشت معهم 
مادامت هي زريبة شو رجعك ليها؟!!!!
الي رجعك لهل(زريبة) الكنوز المدفونة فيها
ربنا يوفقك وتكتشفيها.
*وفي بعد في اصحاح اخر ما اعرفه يقول فيه المسيح احبوا اعدائكم وباركو لاعنيكم ..... ؟؟؟؟؟ خلاص عيل لا تتضايقون  اذا احنا لعنناكم او سبيناكم لأن حسب معتقدك تاخذ بركة  
ليش تستغربي ؟ 
ماهو نبيك قال لربه (كل من العنه واسبه اجعلها له حسنة يعني بركة)واضح انه كان يعرف الانجيل وبالضبط هذه الاية لكنه استخدمها بالمقلوب.
انت يا المسيحي واذا انت سبيتنا تدخل البحيرة المتقدة من النار   ....
وبهذا التعليم يحسب المسيحي الف حساب عند السب . 
كيف تعلمين ابنك الابتعاد عن العادات السيئة؟
 اما انا صراحة ما ارضى ان ربي يقول  حبي وباركي للي يلعن ابو اسلافك ويضايقك في حياتك
بكيفك انت حرة 
انت اخترتِ العين بالعين والسن بالسن 
لكن المسيح يقول هذا مايفعله الوثنيون 
اما نحن فمتميزون 

اما عن سؤالك حول ارتكاب خطيئة واحدة دون توبة ستدخل صاحبها النار
فاقول لك(وحسب التعليم المسيحي)
 ان الذي يتعمد الخطيئة حتى لو كانت واحدة فهو اهان الله ,
فان لم يتب عنها فقد استحق النار لان الاساءة الى اللامحدود تكون اسائته لامحدودة ايضا .

تقولين حتى وان كان مؤمن بالمسيح 

اقول لك ان المؤمن بالمسيح لايتعمد الخطيئة فان فعلها فانه عمليا لايؤمن بالمسيح .
لان الايمان بالمسيح ليس بترديد شهادة تتكون من جملة او جملتين. 
الرب معك
*


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (6 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> *اقول لك ان المؤمن بالمسيح لايتعمد الخطيئة فان فعلها فانه عمليا لايؤمن بالمسيح .*
> *لان الايمان بالمسيح ليس بترديد شهادة تتكون من جملة او جملتين.*
> *الرب معك*


 

*كيف لا يدخل الملكوت وهو مؤمن بفداء المسيح *

*فحتى انا شخصيا التقيت معي بالصالون مسيحية من الفلبين وقالت لي لو مهما افعل في حياتي من أخطاء الدخول الى الحياة الابدية مضمون*
*ولا داعي للقلق من ارتكاب الاخطاء في الحياة :smile01:smile01*

*وكذلك عندنا من قبل بنت مسيحية من الفلبين انحرت ولد صغير كويتي :smile01 وهي ضامنة الحياة الابدية *


*وهذا ايضا ما قاله الانبا بيشوي *

*[YOUTUBE] *

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgkqDi50oAw*

*[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 فبراير 2012)

> *كيف لا يدخل الملكوت وهو مؤمن بفداء المسيح *
> 
> *فحتى انا شخصيا التقيت معي بالصالون مسيحية من الفلبين وقالت لي لو مهما افعل في حياتي من أخطاء الدخول الى الحياة الابدية مضمون*


الإيمان بالمسيح يتبعه إيمان فعلي وليس فقط " الأعتقاد بأنه الله وانه خلصنا وووو " ..
يتبعه حياة المسيح ، 
الكتاب يقول : إن كان احد في المسيح ، فهو خليقة جديدة..



> *ولا داعي للقلق من ارتكاب الاخطاء في الحياة :smile01:smile01*


يقول الكتاب المقدس :

*5 وتعلمون ان ذاك أظهر لكي يرفع خطايانا وليس فيه خطية.*​ *6 كل من يثبت فيه لا يخطئ. كل من يخطئ لم يبصره ولا عرفه*​ *7 ايها الاولاد لا يضلّكم احد. من يفعل البر فهو بار كما ان ذاك بار*​ *8 من يفعل الخطية فهو من ابليس لان ابليس من البدء يخطئ. لاجل هذا أظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض اعمال ابليس.*​ *9 كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطية لان زرعه يثبت فيه ولا يستطيع ان يخطئ لانه مولود من الله.*​ *10 بهذا اولاد الله ظاهرون واولاد ابليس. كل من لا يفعل البر فليس من الله وكذا من لا يحب اخاه.

*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* *1** Jn 3:5-10*


> *وكذلك عندنا من قبل بنت مسيحية من الفلبين انحرت ولد صغير كويتي :smile01 وهي ضامنة الحياة الابدية *


رجاء الإيضاح ..



> *وهذا ايضا ما قاله الانبا بيشوي *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgkqDi50oAw



​ 
1. في البداية لابد ان تعرفي ان الأنبا بيشوي أرثوذكسي المذهب فلا يجب الإحتجاج به على البروتستانت
2. الغريب، ان الانبا بيشوي نفسه هان ينكر هذا الفكر!! يعني حضرتك جايبة دليل يؤكد كلامنا!


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (6 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الإيمان بالمسيح يتبعه إيمان فعلي وليس فقط " الأعتقاد بأنه الله وانه خلصنا وووو " ..
> يتبعه حياة المسيح ،
> الكتاب يقول : إن كان احد في المسيح ، فهو خليقة جديدة..
> 
> ...


 

*وانا مالي يا باشا ؟؟؟ ان كان ارثذوكسي او كان بروتستانتي ؟؟؟*

*أليس تقولون انكم واحد في المسيح والبروتستنانت والارثوذوكس واحد كلكم مسيحيين *

*من الي كلامه الي صح لما اغلط ادخل الملكوت ولا ما ادخل .... ولا مهما اغلط ادخل الملكوت حتى لو اعمل جريمة ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 فبراير 2012)

> *وانا مالي يا باشا ؟؟؟ ان كان ارثذوكسي او كان بروتستانتي ؟؟؟*


لا ازاي ؟ تجيبي كلام شخص عن طائفة مش بتاعته ؟
امال فين اقامة الحجة!؟



> *أليس تقولون انكم واحد في المسيح والبروتستنانت والارثوذوكس واحد كلكم مسيحيين *


ايوة جميل، ( مع انك لو رحتي لنفس الشخص مش هاتلاقيه بيقول كدا ) لكن فين دليلك من اصحاب الشأن ؟



> *من الي كلامه الي صح لما اغلط ادخل الملكوت ولا ما ادخل*



لما تغلطي وتتوبي تخشي ، تغلطي وماتتوبيش ماتخشيش ..



> *ولا مهما اغلط ادخل الملكوت حتى لو اعمل جريمة ؟؟؟*


لا طبعا ، لازم العقاب الأرضي ( العادي ) ولازم العقاب السماوي أو التوبة ...

​


----------



## Abdel Messih (6 فبراير 2012)

شوفى الفداء مكمن نقسمه لجزئين الجزء الاول هو التوبة و الثانى هو الايمان و قبول الفداء و ده معتمد على ما قاله القديس بطرس الرسول :
توبوا و ليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا ( اعمال 2 : 38 )
غفران الخطايا يتطلب المعمودية اى قبول السيد المسيح رب و اله و مخلّص ( اى فادى ) و المعمودية تطلب التوبة فمش معنى انى ولدت معمد مسيحى انى ادخل الملكوت !! لأ . الآية تقول ( توبوا و ليعتمد كل واحد ) يعنى التوبة جزء اساسى لقبول المسيح كمان يقول الكتاب فى رسالة القديس يعقوب :
_أَرِنِي إِيمَانَكَ بِدُونِ أَعْمَالِكَ_، _وَأَنَا أُرِيكَ بِأَعْمَالِي إِيمَانِي_
يعنى ان اصلا عشان أوضح اننى مسيحى و اننى قابل المسيح كفادى و مخلص و كشخص مؤمن بالفداء و التجسد و ... الخ ... لن أستطيع ان اظهر ذلك للناس يتوجب ان اظهر ذلك بالاعمال يبقى ازاى بقى أؤمن بالفداء و بعدين اعمل الانا عيزو من خطايا ؟ لأ . الفكر ده غلط و مش موجود فى الكتاب المقدس كله و مفيش نص كتابى يقول كده حيث ان الايمان اصلا محتاج للاعمال لأن الكتاب ايضا يقول فى رسالة يعقوب ايضا :
الإيمان بدون أعمال ميت
يعنى الآية واضحة و مش محتاجة كلام .
اتمنى اكون افدتك أختى و قدمت اجابة كافية


----------



## حسين دوكي (6 فبراير 2012)

_*سؤال جميل اختي الفاضلة و انا عندما قرأت الموضو لاحظت انك تحتاجين قصة واقعية او بالاحري حقيقية تقرب لكي الموقف اختي فقلت في نفسي ما القصة التي ستفيدها وجدت قصة كتابية رائعة و هي قصة زكا العشار و ساوضح معالم موضوعك في تلك القصة و شرح الاخوة لها علي قدر ضعفي:t39::*_
_*[Q-BIBLE]*_

_*ثُمَّ دَخَلَ وَاجْتَازَ فِي أَرِيحَا.*_
_*وَإِذَا رَجُلٌ اسْمُهُ زَكَّا وَهُوَ رَئِيسٌ لِلْعَشَّارِينَ وَكَانَ غَنِيّاً*_
_*وَطَلَبَ أَنْ يَرَى يَسُوعَ مَنْ هُوَ وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَصِيرَ الْقَامَةِ.*_
_*فَرَكَضَ مُتَقَدِّماً وَصَعِدَ إِلَى جُمَّيْزَةٍ لِكَيْ يَرَاهُ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُرَّ مِنْ هُنَاكَ.*_
_*فَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ نَظَرَ إِلَى فَوْقُ فَرَآهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا زَكَّا أَسْرِعْ وَانْزِلْ لأَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَمْكُثَ الْيَوْمَ فِي بَيْتِكَ».*_
_*فَأَسْرَعَ وَنَزَلَ وَقَبِلَهُ فَرِحاً.*_
_*فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجَمِيعُ ذَلِكَ تَذَمَّرُوا قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّهُ دَخَلَ لِيَبِيتَ عِنْدَ رَجُلٍ خَاطِئٍ».*_
_*فَوَقَفَ زَكَّا وَقَالَ لِلرَّبِّ: «هَا أَنَا يَا رَبُّ أُعْطِي نِصْفَ أَمْوَالِي لِلْمَسَاكِينِ وَإِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَشَيْتُ بِأَحَدٍ أَرُدُّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَضْعَافٍ».*_
_*فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْيَوْمَ حَصَلَ خَلاَصٌ لِهَذَا الْبَيْتِ إِذْ هُوَ أَيْضاً ابْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ*_
_*لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ وَيُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ».*_
_*[/Q-BIBLE]*_

_*فلنبدا في التوضيح *_

_*ان زكا كان عشار يعمل مع المحتل فبالنسبة لليهود هم يكرهوه لكن عندما سمع ان المسيح قادم لانه كان قصير فطلع علي شجرة حتي يراه و هذا ما يجب ان يفعله الانسان ان يسعي للبحث عن الحق و طبعا الحق هو المسيح كما قال علي بنفسه:*_
_*[Q-BIBLE]*_
_*قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي*_
_*[/Q-BIBLE]*_

_*فهو الحق الذي نبحث عنه فهو بحث عنه ووجده و ذهب الذي بلا خطية -يسوع المسيح- الي بيت الخاطي   فامن و حصل علي الخلاص و نلاحظ انه تاب و لكن التوبة يجب ان تاتي بعدها العمل حتي تكون كاملة و نري انه رد المال للناس فخلص الرجل بعد الايمان  و التوبة فاتمني ان تكوني فهمتي اختي العزيزة ان الانسان يؤمن و من ثم يتوب و من ثم يحاول ان يظل علي طهارته و حياة القداسة و اذا اخطا  وهذا ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس فلاحظي معي في قصة جميلة جدا و انا احبها شخصيا لانها تحققت في حياتي شخصيا و هي قصة  الفريسي و العشار:*_
_*[Q-BIBLE]*_

_*وَقَالَ لِقَوْمٍ وَاثِقِينَ بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَبْرَارٌ وَيَحْتَقِرُونَ الآخَرِينَ هَذَا الْمَثَلَ:*_
_*«إِنْسَانَانِ صَعِدَا إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ لِيُصَلِّيَا وَاحِدٌ فَرِّيسِيٌّ وَالآخَرُ عَشَّارٌ.*_
_*أَمَّا الْفَرِّيسِيُّ فَوَقَفَ يُصَلِّي فِي نَفْسِهِ هَكَذَا: اَللَّهُمَّ أَنَا أَشْكُرُكَ أَنِّي لَسْتُ مِثْلَ بَاقِي النَّاسِ الْخَاطِفِينَ الظَّالِمِينَ الزُّنَاةِ وَلاَ مِثْلَ هَذَا الْعَشَّارِ.*_
_*أَصُومُ مَرَّتَيْنِ فِي الأُسْبُوعِ وَأُعَشِّرُ كُلَّ مَا أَقْتَنِيهِ.*_
_*وَأَمَّا الْعَشَّارُ فَوَقَفَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ لاَ يَشَاءُ أَنْ يَرْفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ بَلْ قَرَعَ عَلَى صَدْرِهِ قَائِلاً: اللهُمَّ ارْحَمْنِي أَنَا الْخَاطِئَ.*_
_*أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ هَذَا نَزَلَ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ مُبَرَّراً دُونَ ذَاكَ لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرْفَعُ نَفْسَهُ يَتَّضِعُ وَمَنْ يَضَعُ نَفْسَهُ يَرْتَفِعُ».*_
_*[/Q-BIBLE]*_

_*فالعشار كان مؤمن لكنه كان خاطي لكن العشار طلب المغفرة و تاب فرحمه الله لانه اعترف اما الفريسي فهو ظل مفتخر و نسي انه امام الله و ظل يرفع في نفسه *_

_*فالخلاصة:*_

_*ان الانسان المؤمن يخطئ نعم و الخطيئة تبعد الانسان عن الله لكن الانسان المؤمن يطلب المغفرة بعد الاعتراف بها و من ثم يتوب و هكذا يرجع لله مرة اخري المسيح صلب من اجل المؤمن التائب بمعني ان اجر الخطيئة موت فالتائب يدفع الاجر عن طريق المسيح اما الذي لم يتب و ظل يعاند فهو يبتعد عن الله .*_

_*اتمني ان اكون اوضحت الموضوع بسهولة.*_


----------



## MAJI (6 فبراير 2012)

كما وضح حسين دوكي 
ان الاعمال الصالحة هي ثمر الايمان بالفداء والخلاص 
وليست ثمن للخلاص .


----------



## حسين دوكي (6 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> كما وضح حسين دوكي
> ان الاعمال الصالحة هي ثمر الايمان بالفداء والخلاص
> وليست ثمن للخلاص .


 

*بالضبط اخي الحبيب و هذا ما اكده يعقوب في رسالته ان الاعمال هي ثمر الايمان هي الكمالة فلا يمكن ان يكون ايمان كامل دون اعمال و هذا كلامه:*
*[Q-BIBLE]*

*هَكَذَا الإِيمَانُ أَيْضاً، إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ أَعْمَالٌ، مَيِّتٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ.*
*لَكِنْ يَقُولُ قَائِلٌ: «أَنْتَ لَكَ إِيمَانٌ، وَأَنَا لِي أَعْمَالٌ!» أَرِنِي إِيمَانَكَ بِدُونِ أَعْمَالِكَ، وَأَنَا أُرِيكَ بِأَعْمَالِي إِيمَانِي.*
*أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ. وَالشَّيَاطِينُ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَيَقْشَعِرُّونَ!*
*وَلَكِنْ هَلْ تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَعْلَمَ أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ الْبَاطِلُ أَنَّ الإِيمَانَ بِدُونِ أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتٌ؟*
*أَلَمْ يَتَبَرَّرْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَبُونَا بِالأَعْمَالِ، إِذْ قَدَّمَ إِسْحَاقَ ابْنَهُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ؟*
*فَتَرَى أَنَّ الإِيمَانَ عَمِلَ مَعَ أَعْمَالِهِ، وَبِالأَعْمَالِ أُكْمِلَ الإِيمَانُ،*
*وَتَمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «فَآمَنَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بِاللَّهِ فَحُسِبَ لَهُ بِرّاً» وَدُعِيَ خَلِيلَ اللَّهِ.*
*تَرَوْنَ إِذاً أَنَّهُ بِالأَعْمَالِ يَتَبَرَّرُ الإِنْسَانُ، لاَ بِالإِيمَانِ وَحْدَهُ.*
*كَذَلِكَ رَاحَابُ الّزَانِيَةُ أَيْضاً، أَمَا تَبَرَّرَتْ بِالأَعْمَالِ، إِذْ قَبِلَتِ الرُّسُلَ وَأَخْرَجَتْهُمْ فِي طَرِيقٍ آخَرَ؟*
*لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْجَسَدَ بِدُونَ رُوحٍ مَيِّتٌ، هَكَذَا الإِيمَانُ أَيْضاً بِدُونِ أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتٌ.*
*[/Q-BIBLE]*


----------

